# Student’s ‘Alien Age’ body is making people think his pictures are photoshopped – mirror



## stato (Apr 28, 2018)

A gym-buff has fooled people into thinking his photos are photoshopped after posting images of his ‘Alien Age’ body. 

Bonheur Ntwari has revealed extraordinary images of his v-taper physique – which sees his shoulders measure double the size of his tiny waist. The Australian fitness-fanatic claims his body is …





Read more via mirror – https://ift.tt/2JAn6sp

Get more  World News


----------

